# Old fluorescent light switch



## p_tibbetts (Dec 27, 2011)

I have an elderly customer that has a special built in fluorescent light fixture (2 of them) in a custom built china closet. One of the fixtures has a bad switch that I can't find. This particular fixture has a 2' fluorescent tube, a 2-wire ballast and NO starter. The switch has 4 wires, 2 black and 2 colored and is of the pushbutton type and has 2 N.O. contacts. I can't retrofit anything to this unit (like adding a starter & different ballast) but need the exact switch. It is a Leviton Cat.# 9382 and has been discontinued with no subistute. I have looked all over the internet with no usable results. The way it works is this: push and hold while the first N.O. closes and starts the lamp, release and that contact opens and the second contact closes and keeps the lamp energized. Press once again and the lamp shuts off. This is probably from the 1940's or so. Anyone out there that may know where I may find this switch or even a fixture with it that I can cannibalize?


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Those are the kind of switches they used in desk lamps and some appliances, like ranges. They were used way into the 60's. Someone must have one laying around.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

what about rebuilding the fixture with touch control Tibbs?

~CS~


----------



## p_tibbetts (Dec 27, 2011)

*Touch control*

Thanks for gettting back to me Steve! I'm not familiar with the touch control you mentioned. Two things though, If I do the one in question I would have to do the other fixture also, even though it is working okay. Anyway, as these fixtures were custom built into a china closet they have to be left alone physicaly and there is very little room in them to do anything that require some more space. I'm still all ears Steve and will try anything that sounds reasonable. 
Best regards,
Pete Tibbetts


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

p_tibbetts said:


> > Thanks for gettting back to me Steve! I'm not familiar with the touch control you mentioned.
> 
> 
> well i'll bet you are Tibbs, it's just a matter of colloquialisms >>
> ...


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> p_tibbetts said:
> 
> 
> > well i'll bet you are Tibbs, it's just a matter of colloquialisms >>
> ...


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I would figure out a way to retrofit something(t8,led) anything. 2or 3 years and she will have to switch anyway.


----------



## p_tibbetts (Dec 27, 2011)

*Retrofit info*



sbrn33 said:


> I would figure out a way to retrofit something(t8,led) anything. 2or 3 years and she will have to switch anyway.


Thanks, I'll consider that!


----------



## p_tibbetts (Dec 27, 2011)

retiredsparktech said:


> Those are the kind of switches they used in desk lamps and some appliances, like ranges. They were used way into the 60's. Someone must have one laying around.


That's what I figured also, I'll keep looking


----------

